# Coles Bay (Tas) 27/12 - 1/1



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Coles Bay - 27/12/12 - 1/1/13

27/12/12
After spending ½ the previous day and this morning packing (to say I was looking forward to this trip is an understatement) we finally got on the road at 1:30 the day after boxing day.
Had a leisurely drive to Bicheno with all the other holiday traffic. Every second vehicle seemed to have a 'yak or two loaded!
At Bicheno we met Bill (2hats) and his wife Jo. Bill had been kind enough to lend us his Hobie Outback so that Jen could enjoy some kayaking - fishing and sightseeing, with me. We had a beer and the ladies had a cuppa while Bill showed us a map of his fishing spots and best places to launch. With the 2nd 'yak loaded on the camper trailer Jen and I continued the last short leg of our journey to Coles Bay. We arrived around 5:00pm and checked in to site 176. After only a couple of wrong turns we found our site and set up camp. It had been a long day, so we shouted ourselves a couple of fishermans baskets from the takeaway, washed down with a cool beverage before going for a short walk down to the foreshore. Another coldy (or 2), read a few chapters of our books, and off to bed.

28/12/12
We woke to a breezey morning with a fair chop on the bay. Undeterred we got the 2 'yaks onto the roofracks, drove the few hundred meters to the beach / boat-ramp, and launched. Being a bay there was little swell, but there was plenty of wind chop with some whitecaps. The wind was onshore and we were both wearing PFD's (mine an inflatable, Jen had a type 1, left over from my boating days). Conditions were not great, but we were pretty safe. (This was Jen's first time in a kayak in anything but calm, sheltered water, and her first time fishing from one, so I was keeping a close eye on her).








After a somewhat wonky start she soon got the hang of things, and on catching her first fish she had a smile from ear to ear! We fished for flathead with our Strike Tiger SP's for about an hour and a half before the waves and motion got the better of Jen and she started to feel sea-sick. We beached the 'yaks at our launch spot and loaded hers (Bill's) onto the car. I went back out, Jen went to the bakery. A slow morning's fishing. Only 4 "keepers" (Flathead) between us, a few little ones, a few just size but thrown back anyway. I hear the chicken and camembert pie was very good.















After an early dinner we went down to the foreshore to try our luck from the rocks. The wind had dropped off and swung around, so it was blowing from behind us. I've caught bream here before, so we were fishing light gear and small lures. Half an hour without a touch or a follow, I tried a faster retrieve on my little shallow diving lure. BANG! I'd hooked something. It ran a short distance straight out, then turned left and swam along the edge of the foreshore along the rocky dropoff. I didn't know what I'd hooked, but was sure it was a fish and not one of the resident 'rays, as I could feel the tail beats. Whatever it was it took about ½ of my line (6lb braid) before it woke up and took off at double the speed. For the first few seconds I thought I might turn it, but for the rest of the "fight" it was unstoppable. Down to the last 20-30m of line I was getting desperate. I didn't want to loose a full spool of braid, so I added 1 x thumb to the drag setting. Soon after the line broke - at the leader knot thankfully, so I didn't loose $40 worth of line.
Jen had complained that her rod wasn't casting properly, so I threw her SP out a fair distance, wound it fairly quickly back in, and after a few winds, BANG again! This fish also managed a few runs and some jumps, but had nothing on the previous one. After 4 - 5 minutes I'd landed a nice chunky Australian Salmon of (approx) 46cm. He went well on light gear. That was the last fish for the evening.









29/12/12
Yesterday was windy. Today was worse. We had a big breakfast







then went for a drive to check out some more sheltered spots. Just up the road is Swanwick, home of many bream. It was still windy there, but being a river the water was much calmer, so we loaded up, returned and launched. Hopes were high after I spotted a reasonable sized bream near the ramp just after launching. We fished that area for a little while before deciding to move away from the boat traffic. Both of us caught small salmon on the flats. I had a decent hit on a SP I was deadsticking while setting the anchor. Apart from that we went fishless for the session.








We landed on a little secluded beach for a lunch stop. After relaunching we chatted to a couple in a revo11 and and a PA12. They were new 'yak's and 'yakkers getting used to their new toys before taking fishing gear with them. They were having a ball. They were locals, and suggested we try a bit further upstream for bream, near the jetties where there are some deep holes. We did try there, but there was too much weed floating past and I don't think we managed a single cast where our lures weren't fouled. Even the locals didn't seem to be catching any fish.








although the scenery was lovely.








The tide was still falling, and the wind was blowing against the tidal flow, making for some interesting conditions. Not wanting to get stuck on the wrong side of the bar, and hoping for better fishing we headed to the main channel. Jen, being very conscious she was in a borrowed 'yak was extra careful not to run it too deep, and ended up wading it across the bar, although I'd not touched the bottom in my Revo.








On entering the main channel there was less weed, but a very strong tidal flow, as well as some navigation hazards (rocks) all of which freaked Jen out a bit. I had to grab her bow toggle and help tow her clear of the rocks and back to the ramp. After a delicious roast dinner cooked on the weber we tried our luck from the rocks again, but with a strong headwind we both got big wind-knots after a few casts so we called it a night, and declared it drink-o-clock.

30/12/12
This wind isn't mucking around! We can see the whitecaps from our campsite. Jen isn't unhappy, she wanted to go to Bicheno market today anyway, and she tells me there will be dagwood dogs there! I'm partial to a greasy battered sav on a stick with sauce, so off we go. She lied! Not a dagwood in sight, although there was a vendor with tasty Chinese delicacies, so I make do with a prawn and pork dumpling. Another stall had some great '80's vinyl, but we had a carload to take back already so I showed restraint. We visited Jo's stall with her hand - dyed knitted wares and Jen bought a bumblebee, because we really needed one.
After the market we went on a shopping spree which included some 1/4oz jigheads, some more Strike Tiger soft plastics I hadn't been able to get before we left, and some various foods and other boring stuff.
Returning to camp I whipped up lunch, then we went for a drive to have a look @ the bay on the other side of the point. There was still some wind, but it was from the SE, so we thought we'd go for a sightseeing paddle (might as well take a rod anyway) in the lee of the Hazards.
We returned to camp loaded up, back to the ramp and launched. It only took about 10-15 mins to paddle (pedal) across the bay to the Hazards side - but by then the wind had swung and picked up.








These hills are pretty spectacular, even more so close up. My little camera does not do them justice at all. We fished for a while catching only undersized fish, while the wind got stronger. Heading back to the "lee shore" - which was now the opposite side, near where we'd launched, our 10-15 minute trip became a tough 30-40 min saga, where I once again had to do tow duties as Jen doesn't have much pedalling fitness yet. We got back to where the local flathead fleet (I shit you not - my mate's dad's boat, used almost exclusively for catching flathead) is moored.








When we'd launched we'd been able to drive onto the ramp and lift the 'yaks off pretty much onto the waters edge. We'd had to dodge around a Mercedes to do so, as the driver was obviously too important to park off the ramp with the other plebs. On our return a Toyota driver had decided he was just as important so had parked opposite the merc, making sure only a mini or rickshaw could access the ramp. The driver of the Toyota returned while we were loading the 'yaks, but had his litter of young with him so I refrained from telling him what I thought. To be fair, he may not have been there long, the Mercedes however had been at least 2 hours.








That night we enjoyed a lovely ploughmans lunch of cold roast beef, crusty bread, pickled onions and cheese, all washed down with a good beer, or a scotch.









31/12/12
We woke fairly early to still, calm, overcast conditions.







Perfect! A quick breakfast and we launched. Several hours later, a bit of wind but not too bad, and only 3 legal flathead between the 2 of us.
Jen suffered an equipment failure (plastic caribiner that attaches seat backrest to hull broke) so that was the end of her fishing for the day. We went and got some scallop pies ($7.60 each) from the bakery - and wished we hadn't. Very ordinary&#8230;
That afternoon I went back out, with more rods than I've ever taken out before. I had one with a squid jig, because I'd seen squid following my SP's earlier, and had some suspiciously beak-like bites out of them on other days. I had a rod with SP's rigged for flathead - because we just didn't quite have enough for a meal. I had the "big stuff" because I have had reports of kingfish, and I had a light spin-stick hoping for some more salmon for entertainment.








Squid weren't too hard to come by. First one was a good size, so he was converted to flaps, rings and berley while I drifted. Next one was a decent size too, but had enough squid for the table so he swam free. Next one was good bait size, so he got a couple of piercings and went back for a swim attached to my heavy gear.
A small pike (?) ate my salmon lure. I'm guessing pike. Thought baby 'couta at first, but fins were different, and he was smelly and not as silvery as a couta . Did have big (for his size) sharp teeth. He went back as well.
I caught a couple of wrasse on the SP's - the first one was a thumper around 40cm. They went back. Couple more squid caught and released just for the hell of it, then the wind came up again. I went back to the area we'd been catching flatties, closer to the ramp in case it got rougher. Did several drifts. No bites. Gave my live-bait squid to some kids fishing from an inflatable who wee camped near us and called it a day.
Showered and changed, cold beer (it's New Years Eve!) We dined on (really!) fresh calamari with sweet chile sauce entrée then a main of pan fried flathead with garden salad and crusty bread.















These were washed down with some cold beverages, then a sunset walk on the beach, and more cold bevvies.

1/1/13
We rose early to a windy, whitecapped day, and packed up.
At Bicheno I really wanted to talk to Bill about his broken seat, so we decided to kill a few hours and wait until he got home from work.
The jetty at "The Gulch" was covered in ink, so we thought we'd jig up a squid or 2 for fun - not a touch. The wind turned (again) to a howling southerly. Cold with a promise of rain. We took refuge in the bakery and rethought waiting for Bill to get home mid afternoon. We returned the kayak and left my new seat there in case he wants to fish tomorrow. Will do a warranty claim at the Hobie dealers tomorrow, as the kayak, and seat, are under 12 months old.
We stopped @ the Elephant Pass pancake barn, where we enjoyed a delicious pancake but were served cold coffee. I was given a hot coffee after I mentioned that the one I'd been served was stone cold. I'm not sure if the waitress there is always so grumpy but she wasn't happy that I complained. 
Jen and I had a great time. No TV. No internet. We spent 6 days and 5 nights together. Just the two of us. Can't wait for our trip to Strahan in February, Jen already wants us to have a couple of nights at Bridport in the meanwhile.
Best of all - Jen wants a kayak now. Not just any kayak, she wants my Revo, so has given me a license to upgrade! Now I have to decide - PA 12 or 14? ;-)


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

Great trip report, thanks for sharing. What a dick parking like that on the ramp! 
Now I'm hungry.
Cheers


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a brilliant trip with a lot of good time on the water together. I wonder if your mystery fish could've been a king? You're really making me want to cross the strait.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow what a great report.

Tassie is such a nice place that i'd really like to visit again and your report made me very keen to do so.
Shame you lost the big fish but thats what makes us come back for more.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Really enjoyed youre report. It looks like a beautiful part of the world with plenty of fish species on offer
Good to hear you're partner enjoyed her time on the water as much as you do. Sounds like an open ticket to fish from here on in.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Really enjoyed youre report. It looks like a beautiful part of the world with plenty of fish species on offer
Good to hear you're partner enjoyed her time on the water as much as you do. Sounds like an open ticket to fish from here on in.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a beautiful place Tassie is going by your report which was an enjoyable read mate, will have a ploughmans lunch myself today as got the urge after seeing the picture and not had one in years.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Love your Work Mate,

The picture of your brekkie has made me ravenous - looked like a great trip.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for reading folks.

Squidley - that was my thought too. I've had reports of divers seeing them in that area, and not sure what else would have pulled like that, or eaten a 1" long little bream lure.

Blueyak - it sure is the "one that got away" that keeps us coming back. Isn't it just bloody typical to hook the biggest fish of the trip on the lightest rod?

Paulo - Jen loves fresh fish, so as long as I keep up with jobs at home she's happy for me to go fishing any time. Now, until I can get another 'yak I might actually get to fish less, as she'll want to use mine!

Dodge - we have a ploughmans lunch quite often at home, pretty much every time we have roast beef thats how we use up the leftovers.

DennisT and salticrak - getting peckish myself after re-reading! I think we tend to eat better when camping than we do at home!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great trip report spork. All I can say is that I am extremely jealous when I see your surroundings. Please in future no pictures of food, I feel a bit dejected looking at my sandwich with left over ham.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow great read and some slightly wonky but true blue holiday snaps. You sure crammed a fair bit of fishing in and well done on getting your lady involved in this most excellent sport of yak fishing.
scm


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow - loved this report so much! Brought back many memories when I yak-fished Coles Bay 18 years ago (and much of Tassie then) in a time when no-one in Tassie had ever heard of yak-fishing. It was also the place where I had my scariest moment with the weather when a huge southerly blew for a few days as I was camped at the southern end of Frecinet NP overlooking Shouten Island. Only had the little green Sprite( SIK) then which I take to the Gulf and is nice for calm water and crocs, but not big, rolling and cresting swells! The trip back was basically just trying to stay alive. Very nasty it was 

Again, well done!


----------

